# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Darağacında Bir Yiğit Adamdır Ali Bülent Orkan

## ceyda

Darağacında Bir Yiğit Adamdır Ali Bülent Orkan

13 Ağustos 2009, Perşembe

Bugünlerde o zamanlar eyalet sistemini düşündük diyerek Nü resmi çizen gencecik fidanlarımızı idama gönderirken Ne yapalım yani asmayıp da besleyelim mi diyen şahsı muhteremin ekibinden biri ihtilalin ardından her şeyin olgunlaşmasını bekledik diyordu. Olgunlaşacak ne ise ? ABDde ise Başkanın kulağına bir söz fısıldanıyordu. Türkiye'de İhtilal Oldu. Bizim Çocuklar.

Ülke 11 Eylül 1980'de kan gölüyken , 12 Eylül 1980'de ihtilal oldu. 13 Eylül 1980 günü ise ortalık süt limana döndü düşünelim. 13 Eylül 1980 itibariyle ülkede bir olay meydana geliyor muydu? Bu durumda bizim de aklımıza şu soru takılıyor. 12 Eylül'de olaya müdahale edenler acaba 11 Eylül'de Tapu Müdürümüydü ?İhtilal yapanlar, ihtilal öncesinde yaşanan olaylara neden ve ne adına seyirci kalmışlardı?


İhtilali yapanlar suçluyu suçsuzu karıştırmış düz mantıkla ilerleyip sağcı solcuyu karıştırmış, karıştır barıştır mantalitesinde yol almışlardı.İhtilalin ardından daha bir ay geçmemişti ki işin rengi belli oldu. Soldan Necdet Adalıyı idam edenler denge adına Ülkücülerden de Mustafa Pehlivanoğlunu idam ettiler.

Ve bu idamların ardı arkası gelmiyordu. Ve bu ihtilali yapanlar hiç aslı astarı olmayan mevzuları bahane ederek kana doymak adına Yiğit Ülkü Erlerinin ömürlerine kastediyor zindanları taş medrese yapan yiğitlerimizi darağacına gönderiyordu.


Yolumuza ışık oluyorlardı idam sehpalarında; Mustafa Pehlivanoğlu, Ali Bülent Okran, Fikri Arıkan, Halil Esendağ ve Selçuk Duracık, Cevdet Karakaş, Cengiz Baktemur, Ahmet Kerse, İsmet Şahin


Bu yiğitlerden Ali Bülent Orkan tarihler 13 Ağustos 1982 gününü gösterirken gecenin karanlığında sabah şafağını beklerken Ankara Merkez Kapalı Cezaevinde şehadeti nazmediyordu.



Üzerine isnat edilen suçun işlendiği saatlerde Pazarda çalışan Ali Bülent Orkanda Ülkücülüğe olan sevdasından dolayı darağacına gidiyordu. Emniyette İşlemediği bir suçu kabul etmeyen Ali Bülent Orkan'ın üzerinde İnsanlık tarihinin kara lekesi olarak not düşülecek işkence türleri deneniyor ve akli dengesini kaybetmesine varacak kadar her tür şey yapılıyordu.

Arkadaşları ve etrafındakileri mahkeme Ali Bülent Orkan'ı hastaneye gönderir, deli raporu alır derken mahkeme kararını açıklamıştı... Alaleda bir düzen ve önceden verilmiş bir kararla kalemini kırmış, idam fermanını yazmıştı...


Ve onun ardından bakakalanlara ancak gülüyordu Ali Bülent

Son isteğin nedir diye soranlara öyle bir cevap veriyordu ki;

 Beni öldü bileceklere gülüyorum. Temizim, pakım Allahıma kavuşuyorum. Daha ne isteyeceğim. Hazırım ben.
Bir anda irkilen adamlara, son sözünde mi yok diyenlere ise sözü:

 Vazifemizi yaptığımıza inanıyoruz. Ülkücünün kadir ve kıymeti ve ülkücünün nişanı pek yakındır. Bu hakikati insanlığa duyurunuz. İsteğim bu

Yiğitçe yürüyordu yağlı urgana. Yağlı urgana giderken düğününe gider gibi gidiyordu. Başı dik bakışları vakur. Vuslata namzet. O an orada bulunanlara sesleniyordu.

Ağlamayın Ben Yeniden Doğuyorum

İşte bir Ülkücünün Allahın ipine sarılışı ve dünyasını değiştirişi.
Çanakkalede miletin istiklaline nazmedenlerin ardından Yiğit Ülkü erlerine, İşte bu nesle sesleniyor Akif;
Ey Şehid oğlu Şehid İsteme benden Makber
Sana ağuşunu açmış duruyor Peygamber.


İşte bir devrin arslan seslileri, Bozkurt yüreklileri... Onlar yaşarken ölümü aşmış şehadet mertebesine ulaşmış Ülkücülerdi

Boynunda yağlı ilmik son sözleri döküldü dudaklarından

Eşhedü Enla İlahe İllallah ve Eşhedü enne Muhammeden Abdühu Ve Rasulühû

----------

